# Icons I made. Opinions?



## DsHacker14 (Aug 14, 2009)

I made them for my site, using Photoshop CS4, I need opinions on them and I need some help on making them look "shiny" and glowing. Oh yeah and anyone know how to make diagonal lines across the whole pic?


----------



## Jaems (Aug 16, 2009)

They're fine, and to make a diagnal line, try using the Line Tool with a pixel width of 1 or 2, whatever fits.


----------



## DsHacker14 (Aug 19, 2009)

kk thanks but when i try putting diagonal lines across the whole picture i never get the spacing just right... so any tips?


----------



## Jaems (Aug 20, 2009)

Not sure what you mean by spacing?
I was thinking just drag from one corner to the other. Maybe zoom in to get pixel by pixel.


----------



## dice (Aug 20, 2009)

DsHacker14 said:
			
		

> kk thanks but when i try putting diagonal lines across the whole picture i never get the spacing just right... so any tips?



Create a transparent 3x3 image and add three 1pixel dots like so:





(changing black to white if you want white scan lines or any other colour)

Then go to Edit > Define Pattern...    and click OK.

Go to the image you want the scanlines to appear and go to Edit > Fill.    Select the pattern you've just saved and click on OK.


----------



## Jaems (Aug 20, 2009)

Ahhh that's what he meant!
Yeah, so just follow dice's instructions.


----------



## DsHacker14 (Aug 20, 2009)

Yes! thanks both of you!


----------

